# Power of Attorney for Vehicle



## zilbs (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all,
I have a tricky one which I'm still trying to work out. I lived in Dubai up until last year and now live in Australia. 

In my final weeks there, a friend crashed my car before I could sell it. The process of going through insurance, making payment and clearing the financing with the bank took a very long time and I had to leave to start my new job.

Now I need a Power of Attorney so the insurance company can pay of the financing and also authorising my friend to transfer ownership of the car to the insurance company.

This is proving very difficult to do from here because we don't have the same POAs as Dubai.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Many thanks!

Nick


----------

